# Hypothyroidism



## gnat (Feb 19, 2008)

I am told I need to lose weight, but have hypothyroid, so I am hoping to find others who have this problem as well and can give me pointers as to what works for them to lose weight ?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome!

Did your Doctor give you any specific suggestions? Are you on medication?


----------



## gnat (Feb 19, 2008)

I take Levothyroxin 1.5 mcg all the Doctors say is I should lose weight but they say it will be difficult because of my thyroid condition. If I ask for a diet, they give me an impossible to follow low everything routine. Like I'm supposed to not eat bread or grain products, or noodles, or potatoes, pretty much anything with starch. But all that's left is fruit , vegetables and meat. Non of which is very filling or affordable.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

good luck with that..usually once you get the meds straightened out the weightloss will happen ..i have a niece who was extremely overweight..and now she looks like a model...only change ..her meds.


----------



## gnat (Feb 19, 2008)

ronbre said:


> good luck with that..usually once you get the meds straightened out the weightloss will happen ..i have a niece who was extremely overweight..and now she looks like a model...only change ..her meds.


Hmmm that hasn't been my experience. I have been dealing with the thyroid issue for a bout ten years now and have my level reduced to below a 1, 0.8 to be exact and still have not seen a reduction but simply holding at my current weight. I was 150 lbs soaking wet until I turned 38, then I gained 30 pounds in one year, that's when they discovered my Thyroid problem. Now I weigh 235 lbs at 6'1" and have allot of back problems due to the excess weight.


----------



## hillbillly (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm hypothyroid, taking same dose as you.
only one way to lose the weight- be more active.
diet won't work- the less you eat,
the more efficient your metabolism will get-
in a famine we hypothyroids will be the last ones alive-
[assuming the hypers don't eat us first]


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Iam on 100MCG and Iam having more trouble then when not on it at loosing weight.They said I would loose all this weight and all Ive done is gain more.
My down fall is sugar.I switched to a new natural sweetner and I am hopping this will help.


----------



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

I know the "no grain" is not appealing to you but it is the only way I have been able to lose "any" Weight at all. I absolutely have to stay away from all grains due to my diabetes. It's the only way I can keep my blood sugar levels down and lose any weight. I do make pancakes (no syrup used) and flat breads from fresh ground buckwheat when I crave "bread" but buckwheat is not a grain.

You do get use to it after a while and since I like meat I can handle it. As far as it being expensive, I feel fuller (and it lasts longer) after eating meat so I don't see it costing more. We have a big garden for the veggies and buy fruit through a co-op and have some of our own (pears, cherries, apples and peaches). I have found that I also can barely touch the fruit though because of blood sugar levels. Did you know that any of the vitamins you get from fruit can also be obtained from vegetables?


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I would try a more balanced approach...whole grains instead of none, whole fruits instead of juice, lean meats, and low fat. Then as you have the energy workout and move around as much as possible.


----------



## Momish (Aug 16, 2005)

I have recently found GREAT success with Armour Thyroid, available by prescript only, yet not covered by insurance (interesting?  
Runs approx $10-15 a month but WELL worth it! 
I was a synthroid "junkie"  for 13 years until 6 months ago when I finally found a Dr that would switch me over.

Now, I am losing weight, feeling GREAT! and best of all, I CAN THINK! It is SO nice to have my brain back! :sing: 

With hypo, our metabolism works differently, as does our hormones. For years I monitored my caloric intake, sugars, exercised, yet still gained weight while on synthroid. 

The medicine plays a huge role in packing on the pounds, among other things. My energy lacked, I was fatigued easily when on synthyroid, had heart palpatations, could not sleep, messed up cycles...All these things hinder our bodies from maintaining a proper weight.

My diet does and has consisted of healthy choices. I dont believe in diets, just eating right to begin with (ingredients, etc), that is the true definition of diet. I do love a sweet and if I want one, I make sure to have it, in some form, even if its everyday btw :rock: I don't deprive myself food wise, that can be dangerous and leads to over indulging (I know from my own experience) :angel:

The main key to losing weight is NOT a temporary "diet" not some food craze that will only last you for a time, but a life change. The food companies put ingredients in the foods to make us feel hungry, so we eat their "product" and an hour later, we're back in the kitchen again. 
MSG is one ingred. also known as MSG, also found in ingredients such as Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein and Autolyzed Yeast Extract. This is in just about everything. 

To sum it up: Since we're hypo, we have to work harder at maintaining or losing weight. If your medicine is working for you, great, but do look into your diet as a whole.


----------



## gnat (Feb 19, 2008)

I had just heard about Armour and was looking into it. But I have to wait to see My Dr. at the VA. Seems I already Have Obama Care for My Medical Coverage.


----------



## Momish (Aug 16, 2005)

Keep us posted on how things go at your appt with your VA dr. Armour Thyroid has really made a huge impact on my health and well being! :banana02:


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

I have Hypothyroidism  and it sucks! I've been on Levothyroxin/synthroid taking 75 mcg for it for many years (about 5 or 6), (started out on 50 mcg) and I just stay fat. The only time I lost weight was when I was taking a herbal pill that made my thyroid work faster (like about .80 - almost a point higher)....that seems to be the only way to lose weight is when the thyroid works faster, so why dont they just give us something to make our thyroid work fast enough to where we see weight loss. The doctors seem satisfied with my thyroid test levels being in the 2.--? something range which is just barely mid range, instead of keeping in mind that not everyone's perfect thyroid level (the one they feel good at) will be in their little lab chart range. Since taking the pill everyday, I havent felt one day better......same symptoms as before....only now I have more bad symptoms, now I have the symptoms that MOMISH listed in she/he's 4th paragraph. Me = always tired, cycles always messed up (big time), dry skin, really flaky scalp, big time sleep issues. I just dont understand it  :bash:
I am going to try to look into the Armour thyroid and see if I can get a doctor to give it to me.


----------



## Momish (Aug 16, 2005)

I found a site that lists some Dr's that prescribe Armour Thyroid. Presently, the manufacture of AT (Forest) is having production problems making enough, fast enough. (Hey that can be a good thing right!)
Not to worry though, this has been a forever long thing with them for the last 15 years. Doesnt that just make you think!? Synthyroid is readily available, via chemicals, colors and mans lab. AT needs pigs and a few earth given substances and mans lab. Hmmm, which costs more to make? Which causes more problems, which in turn brings the patient back for more prescriptions? (weight loss, sleep troubles, dry skin, hair, etc)  

http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/ - EXCELLENT site!

http://www.thyroid-info.com/topdrs/armour.htm


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

Momish, Agreed, and thank you for the links :clap:
the original poster wanted to know what works for us for losing weight. I would say first off to make sure you are on a proper med. for your thyroid, and secondly, I personally used something called Trimspa X32 formula herbal pills to help me lose weight and I originally lost 70 pounds on it in just a few months. It made my thyroid burn faster, therefore I lost weight, instead of like now....staying heavy and getting fatter


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have been taking Synthyroid for 30 years now. I lost 86 lbs in 9 months by doing the following: drinking 1/2 my weight each day in oz of water. In other words, if you weigh 200 lbs then drink 100 oz of water a day. I also ate 5 veggies and 3 fruits each day BEFORE I ate anything else. In other words, I had fruit for breakfast and as a morning snack and then a big salad with low-fat dressing or a vegetable plate from a buffet for lunch. Then for supper I would have a small piece of meat with more veggies. I ate very little bread as I had just found out I was diabetic. I also didn't eat sweets. I felt full all of the time and the weight fell off. I also walked 2-5 miles per day when the weather was good and I did not eat after 7 pm in the evening.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

MissyMoo said:


> I personally used something called Trimspa X32 formula herbal pills to help me lose weight and I originally lost 70 pounds on it in just a few months. It made my thyroid burn faster, therefore I lost weight, instead of like now....staying heavy and getting fatter


Curious about the Trimspa - did you have any side effects from it? I've always wondered about using a herbal supplement, but haven't had the gumption to.

ETA - I don't have a thyroid imbalance, just wondering about the supplements in general.


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello 2horses, 

I NEVER had any negative side effects on the trimspa pills. My problem now is that there was a traumatic incident in our home with a gunman, and now I have developed PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder) and now I cant seem to get my butt in gear and continue taking my trimspa pills (I simply forget). From what I heard they took trimspa off the market here, but you can still get it many places online and on ebay, and overseas they are still promoting it heavily. I am a BIG fan of it. Its the only thing that ever worked for me. It gave me energy, it keeps you regular (going potty and pee regularly but NOT in a negative way) it keeps you from retaining water, and has lots of natural fiber in it. its got green tea in it (which contributes caffeine) but still I have ZERO bad things to say about the pills. Honestly. I realize that not everyone's system is the same, but for me it worked! :bouncy: I took 4 pills a day, and did not exercise more than normal and the only different food choices I made was that I started using more equal packets and less real sugar (but I still used sugar sometimes). On the thanksgiving holiday, I ate everything I wanted (which wasnt alot due to the pills making me feel fuller) and I figured I would gain, still I lost 3 pounds over about 10 days during thanksgiving (baking goodies, going to family events, etc). 
anyways, I recommend trying it. 

Take care. :cowboy:


----------



## Momish (Aug 16, 2005)

If you cannot locate Trimspa X32, I suggest dandelion capsules for water weight among many other things...All of us hypthyroid folks experience at one time or another retain water, sometimes so bad we get pitted or non-pitted edema. NSI Colon Cleanse will also help flush the body of toxins and get your body moving.

Great place to buy www.vitacost.com this is from 9 yrs shopping experience at this company.

Also flax lignan capsules are excellent for our hypo bodies! It also helps keep our hair and skin, among other things. I suggest capsules and am presently using Olympian Labs (270ct). My thyroid labs are good, I feel better then I have in years. 

These are natural ways to help aid the body in detoxing and weight decreasing. Dandelion is also a detoxer. When most think of detox, they think of hours in the bthrm, cramps, etc. I would never do that to myself!  let alone recommend it to someone else! 

Not only is our diet important in weight loss, but also cleaning out what we have already put in. 

Stay away from soy, complex sugars, white breads and the fridge after 8pm at night!  Unless, its water and stove popped popcorn (great fiber!), light salt, lite bit of olive oil and a movie! Gotta have a lil danger in your life sometimes!


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

Momish, (in reference to your bottom small paragraph).....that sounds sooo good! If I knew you, I would say: "I am soooo coming to YOUR house!" :banana02: HAHAHA


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)




----------

